# Call out to Mangos for advice - sheltered areas



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Mangos...

Rather than go anywhere over the new years break... I'm investing the time wisely and loading up the kayaks for some serious day trip fishing over four or five days.

My call out is for fishing spots which are sheltered in the event of some high winds. Anything within 2 hours of Melbourne is fine.

Where do you guys go when you just have to do some kayak fishing on a windy day? Obiously it's dependent on wind direction too. I just don't wanna waste any of this time.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya gars ... definietly book yaself in for a sunnyside session, its very well sheltered and can sometimes be hot on the bite (and sometimes not). 
I just picked myself up a speargun lastnight and plan on spending a couple of good days at sunnyside cos the reefs in nice and close so hoping to fish early AM and then change over to some snorkling action 

be good to catch up again, havent seen you on the site for a while...


----------



## richardsc (Nov 13, 2007)

if the bays to choppy for your liking,dont rule out the patterson river or yarra and marybanong,excuse the spelling,lol,hey y knot,ill have to join u for a double bash at sunnyside sometime,am fish then have a bit of a spear sounds great to me


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks gents - the maribyrnong's a good option.

Tony, Sunnyside is definitely on my to-do list for the week. As is the geelong area... and around point cook. I haven't spearfished as yet, but I dont mind a snorkel - so I might give that a go as well.

My lack of activity on the forum is a result of getting married... my internet use was confined to wedding / honeymoon related info. Fishing took a back seat for a while... although I still caught up on your Mallacoota trip!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Garfish said:


> My lack of activity on the forum is a result of getting married... quote]
> 
> and a big CONGRATS to ya  its a grand moment in your life...
> 
> ...


havent tried spearfishing yet either but love a snorkel and sunnyside looks like a nice easy reef to try out for a first go.

G'day richardsc, will let you know but im pretty much restricted to saturday sessions only unless its over the holiday period...but im keen


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Gar have a look at Apollo Bay harbour some good fish come into that area and if the wind is up your fairly sheltered.
Don't forget about the Werribee river some good bream and the odd Mulloway.
Barrown River good bream, salmon, luderic and many more.
There's also the inland waters like Lake Bullen Merri and Purrembete, Purrembete has been producing some 2kg trout and salmon of late, ill be looking at fishing Purrembete in the near future if you need any info on these lakes drop me a line as i used to fish these lakes a lot as i used to live about 20min away from them


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

yep.. Sunnyside can be sheltered

but it is also dependant on what you are trying to catch... Patto river in the marina area is pretty good for bream.. as is the Marybinong..

I'm definitely in for a Sunnyside session or 2 over the break.. maybe do a big day out around that area.. Sunnyside reef in the morning.. out around Fisho's beach.. and maybe Mt. Martha

let us know whn you going


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'd be up for that landy... what about you Tony? Any plans over the break?

It'll be some time from 29th Dec -> 1st Jan.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Garfish said:


> Yeah, I'd be up for that landy... what about you Tony? Any plans over the break?
> 
> It'll be some time from 29th Dec -> 1st Jan.


Beaut.. I have the whole week off.. and not gowing away so just post up a trip and I'll be there

and if the weather is good.. may even pack a few beers in a small esky.. anchor up and through a stink bait off the side :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

without a doubt Gareath...the 1st decent day between boxing and new years and l'll be putting in a solid days effort yakking and snorkling sunnyside from sun up till sundown 8)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

landyman said:


> and if the weather is good.. may even pack a few beers in a small esky.. anchor up and through a stink bait off the side :lol:


why not throw in the bbq and cook up fresh some flatties / pinkies and squid, washed down with a few coldies and then head out for an evening session.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> without a doubt Gareath...the 1st decent day between boxing and new years and l'll be putting in a solid days effort yakking and snorkling sunnyside from sun up till sundown 8)





Y-Knot said:


> landyman said:
> 
> 
> > and if the weather is good.. may even pack a few beers in a small esky.. anchor up and through a stink bait off the side :lol:
> ...


mate - I am so with you... I do have a gas burner setup for the back of my Hilux... 
This may turn into a good day.. sunrise till sunset.. and close to home for me so the Mrs can come pick me up if need be :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I for one would not relish a barbie on sunnyside beach.

Whole wrong kind of sausages getting hot for my tastes.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bahhhh, soon the yakfishos will have muscled out wimpy ***'olas and we'll claim the beach as our own.
Im sure they are getting sick of the 3,4/6 mad kayakers rumbling down on their midnight picnics :shock: at 4am head lights blaring :lol: :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

hehehe - sorry Garfish.. we have hijacked your post..

the best location in Melbourne in any wind is Westernport.. there is hardly any reach there and many bays to hide in 
HOWEVER - the tides need to be closely watched..

Sunynside and surrounds is as good as any spot I reckon..


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Not sure about sheltered areas, but count me in. I'll be in that area from the 26th to about the 6th, but with no internet access, so I'll make sure someone has my mobile number. If nobody calls me you'll find me off Safety Beach, floating like a lonely...well, something you can't polish :lol:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Rodman said:


> Not sure about sheltered areas, but count me in. I'll be in that area from the 26th to about the 6th, but with no internet access, so I'll make sure someone has my mobile number. If nobody calls me you'll find me off Safety Beach, floating like a lonely...well, something you can't polish :lol:


yes.. last weekend was not sheltered at all...

shoot us a pm with your mobile and I'll let you know...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're fishing safety beach the marina might be worth a look for bream.

Sure, you may be chased off by security men who take themselves too seriously, but that's half the fun isn't it?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

awesome stuff....

lets try and lock in a session during the break. sounds like some quality R&R.

i need a tour guide for sunnyside too, as i must be the only bloody melbourne yakker not to have fished there!


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Garfish said:


> awesome stuff....
> 
> lets try and lock in a session during the break. sounds like some quality R&R.
> 
> i need a tour guide for sunnyside too, as i must be the only bloody melbourne yakker not to have fished there!


I think between us all we will show you the way.. we can just sound out the reef edges..


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll be waiting with my GPS


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'l be sneakin around the fishy spots too when this Xmas maddness blows over.

Call me if your up to no good. I want in!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hobie Vic said:


> I'l be sneakin around the fishy spots too when this Xmas maddness blows over.
> 
> Call me if your up to no good. I want in!
> 
> ...


cool... this may turn out to be a good post xmas, pre new year Mango get together :lol:


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> heya gars ... definietly book yaself in for a sunnyside session, its very well sheltered and can sometimes be hot on the bite (and sometimes not).
> I just picked myself up a speargun lastnight and plan on spending a couple of good days at sunnyside cos the reefs in nice and close so hoping to fish early AM and then change over to some snorkling action
> 
> be good to catch up again, havent seen you on the site for a while...


YES YES YES. Havent been spearfishing in a looooong time but definately up for it. Probably not till the new year as i have a serious aversion to cold water, but i really want to see how many snaps are out there and if you catch em with a hammer.


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

The Queenscliff boat harbour has some very good trevally at times and it is as sheltered as it gets.Other species show up as well and there is Swan Bay if you watch the wind direction.


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

oldmanandthesea said:


> The Queenscliff boat harbour has some very good trevally at times and it is as sheltered as it gets.Other species show up as well and there is Swan Bay if you watch the wind direction.


I wonder if the ferry operator would mind us all hooking a tow line on the back :lol:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

oldmanofthesea is right on the money about the trevs in Queenscliff. I heard back from a new Outback customer who has been reducing the population with soft plastics just this week.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I used to go for the bloody big trev from the boaties' wharf in the harbour... i never thought of getting the yak out there though.

apart from queenscliff - you can get some nice snotty trevally around in geelong this time of year also.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

2hrs about Melb...for a change of pace ya could also throw in Lake Eildon for some redfin fillets and maybe a yella. It gets busy with waterski's etc though Gar...so dawn/dusk in some of the smaller bays with scrub worms and HB's (high sun also makes the fishing hard). The Tarwin River is a little over the 2hr mark but is also a windy day option for bream and EP, also the Powlett and Bass Rivers to explore. On top of whats already been suggested there's plenty of windy day options for us folk...although if ya fish with HobieV every trip is a windy one (something needs to be done about his farting, it scares the fish senseless) 

Re the silvers I think I heard WP is producing a few aswell, the bottom of Rutherford Inlet may also be worth a look 

Go get em Gar (and congrats)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks poddy... the inlaws are down phillip island way... so the tarwin river has been on the agenda for a little while. Eildon is also rippa freshwater option. I must admit at thinking we were hard done by for sheltered options... but boy I was wrong. Thanks for the help fellow mangos.


----------

